# Our New 21rs



## VideoRedBaron (Nov 27, 2005)

We finally got our 2006 Outback 21RS.









We brought her home Friday 3/10/06 and couldn't be happier.
Been waiting for her for a long time. 
My sister and her husband have a 2003 21RS and I fell in love with it immediately. 
Had to acquire a new TV and then allow DW to want the Outback as much as I did.

Thanks to this forum for for a lot of ideas. many of which I have already done.
First trip is a long weekend to a local state park we enjoy.

I recall a post about using a spray bottle with bleach to qucikly sanitize the campground spigot and stuff, but cannot find it. Any help will be appreciated. I'd like to know how much bleach to put into the spray bottle.

Ron Eastman


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Well - welcome back and congratulations on the new baby!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

VideoRedBaron,

Glad you finally got the 21RS home. sunny I know you can't hardly wait to try it out. I don't recall ever reading the post you are talking about, but it sounds like a great idea. Happy Camping


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback...























Can't say I've ever even thought about sanitizing the water spigot at a camp site.

IMHO...Something qualify at "going too far" and this would be one of them. Not saying you shouldn't do it, just saying I never would.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Ron on getting your 21 just in time for the season to start
Have a great first trip out with it and have fun
As for the spray bottle I would go about 1/4& 3/4 spray it and then rinse it off should be fine
jsut enough to kill the germs 
Just a thought

Don


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, enjoy the site and the 21rs.

Rob


----------



## Spring Outbackers (Feb 15, 2005)

Congrats on the new addition to the family.
I agree with Hootbob on the mixture of bleach and water. I have a bottle mixed and I keep it next to my dump hoses. After every dump I use it to sanitize all my hoses and fittings. 
Happy Camping!!! action


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Congrats on the new 21RS. We love ours. The perfect little place for us to be.

I don't bleach the spigot. Never really thought of that, actually. Sounds like a fair idea, though. Just don't tie-dye your dungarees in the process!

Have fun with the new rig!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Congrats on the 21rs! We love ours also. Had it for a month now, but all we have been able to do is sleep in it on weekends. And do mods! For me, that is a labor of love.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

action action *Congratulations VideoRedBaron on your new 21RS!!! *action action

I see you used the same buying strategy that I used. Once the DW came up with the idea, I pounced on it....


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats on your new Outback!
Hope you like your 21rs as much as we do sunny


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Congrats on the trailer. Excellent choice !!!


----------

